# Virtual Trail Ride



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Just thought it would be fun to make a thread with short video clips of our trail rides. We can see eachother's trails and day dream when the weather gets poor.

Here's a short clip from my solo ride today through a canyon that goes through a lava scab. http://youtu.be/DDvwSWL_11U


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Are you using a GoPro to film that? I'd like to do something like that. I have a video about a campground and trail ride in Farmington, IA. Pictures, not a lot of video. But here it is!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I wish I had a go pro. I did that just with the camera on my phone, lol.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Having done any filming during recent training rides, but this was the last competition I went to:


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

This is great. I'm going to have to figure out how to do this.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

KarlieJaye, that is what I consider a good pace for a trail ride. My friend and I are going in a couple of weeks and she makes some comment about not wanting to do any thing crazy. I really try to avoid crazy on my trail rides. I do typically get lost at least once but have a GPS with me.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Oreo, I'm glad I'm not the only one who gets lost! I don't have a GPS, so I often end up letting the horse find the way back, which leads to lots of bush-whacking, lol. I live adjacent to BLM land and even get lost right by my house.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Fun idea! Here are Isabel and I just having a walk on one of our favorite trails (this part is a ride around a big corn field) a couple of weeks ago:


----------

